# Kona Red Zone



## anyride (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been looking closely at Kona's new Red Zone. Has anyone seen one in person, or had an opportunity to throw a leg over one? The build spec looks goods, and pricing is great. The geometry and tire clearance is appealing as well. Thanks in advance, 
c


----------

